# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Kombinirana, ali koja?

## petarpan

Dakle, kao što rekoh. Koja?
Trebam nabavit 0+ i 1 jer trenutno imamo PP Primo viaggio, ali mu je tijesna. Tj.stisnuta su mu ramena unutra i to već više od mjesec dana.
Inače, sada je 4 mj, i cca. 8 kg.

----------


## NatasaM...

Pitas za marku? Nemam pojma, ali koliko znam bitno je da je mozes pravilno postaviti u svoje auto.

Ili pitas za vrstu? Imas one AS 0-18 kg koje se mogu postaviti pod kut od 45 stupnjeva i suprotno od smjera voznje, sto je ono sto tebi treba trenutno. Poslije, kad beba bude mogla samostalno stajati (s kilama ocito nemate problema, brzo cete prijeci 9 kg) okrenes je u smjer voznje u sjedeci polozaj. Tako ce ti AS dugo potrajati.

----------


## petarpan

pitam za marku... recimo za vw golf

----------


## petarpan

još nikaj, a ja sam stvarno strpljiva...  :Smile:  
jel ima možda netko chiccovu vector, pa da kaže koju o njoj ili kakvu drugu grupe 0+/1

----------


## ivonna

Petapan, ja sam cula od dosta mama da nisu zadovoljne kombiniranim sjedalicama. Sigurna sam da ce ti se netko sa vise iskustva javiti. 
I nama je nasa 0-13 naknap, ali ja cu se strpiti jos malo pa kupiti MaxiCosi Priori.

----------


## ninochka

mi imamo 0-18 bebe confort iseos i ja sam više nego zadovoljna. imamo ju već tri godine, još je ko nova i još ju mali koristi (ima 3g i 2mj, 14,5-15 kila i cca 98 je visok)

----------


## kailash

Jako hvale Concord Ultimax, ta je kombinirana. Mislim od 0 do 18 kg.  Izgleda vrlo stabilno i kvalitetno.

Zar ste s 4 mj. prerasli PP Primo V. :shock: ? (ja se dvoumimi između nje i Maxi Cosi cabrio)

----------


## petarpan

Aha. A sad imamo 6 i pol mjeseci i ovo je zaista krajnji, ali krajni čas da kupim kombiniranu...
a prerasli smo zato što ja imam malog bumbara, koji je em težak i dugačak, em onak nabijen i zdepast...

inače "normalne" bebice mogu u njoj biti dugo.Moja najveća zamjerka joj je jedino što je to vjerojatno "najvrućija" as koja postoji. Ima negdje na forumu topic gdje se mame, a snjima i ja, žale kak im se djeca užasno znoje u njoj...sve ostalo je cakum-pakum..

----------


## apricot

mi ti baš ovdje ne volimo preporučavati određenu marku, to bi bilo reklamiranje firme, a to nam je malo onak   :Rolling Eyes:  

kao i ninochka, mogu reći da smo mi bili prezadovoljni iseosom i da smo je proslijedili dalje nakon pune tri godine korištenja.

jednostavna za montažu, udobna za dijete, mogućnost podešavanja nagiba i širine...
uvijek bih je ponovo kupila...

----------


## Loryblue

naša je isto bebe confort iseos TT i prezadovoljni smo :D 
ono šta se meni najviše sviđa je mogućnost podešavanja njene širine, a pogotovo kad malu ujutro po hladnoći vozim u vrtić. strpam je u jaketi u sidalicu i onda podesim širinu sidalice. genijalno.

----------


## Lutonjica

dijete se ne bi smjelo voziti u jakni, kao ni u skafanderu jer se tada pojasevi ne mogu dovoljno čvrsto zategnuti.

mi taj problem rješavamo ili tako da MM ranije izađe i zagrije auto, ili je što brže skinem, stavim u sjedalicu, zavežem, i onda na nju stavim jaknu ili dekicu.

----------


## petarpan

jel ide onda iseos u oba smjera? jerbo sam negdje pročitala da ide samo prema naprijed...zbunj

----------


## skviki

> jel ide onda iseos u oba smjera? jerbo sam negdje pročitala da ide samo prema naprijed...zbunj


A joj... Dakle vako: ISEOS ide u oba smjera i ona je  0-18kg. ALI ona se više ne proizvodi -bar tako kažu u TL a zvala sam i Trst. Novi model je ISEOS TT koji je 9-18 kg i montira se samo prema naprijed. 
Malo sam u bedu jer sam htjela baš tu stolicu.

----------


## hermina

Ja sad zvala TL i kažu da više uopće nemaju kombiniranih sjedalica, nego samo 0-13, i 9-18 kg, između toga, npr. 0-18 nema više, jer kao da nije bio dobar položaj za novorođenče. A ja isto mislila kupit tu kombiniranu, jer će mi Jakov skoro prerasti Chicco sintesis 0-13.

----------


## ninochka

da, i meni je izgledala malo duboka za novorođenče, ali mi smo ju nabavili tek kad je on imao 4,5 mjeseca, skoro sam sjedio i imao dobrih 7,5 - 8 kila 
od onda nam je super

----------


## petarpan

ja bih sad rado napisala 100 razloga zakaj ja mrzim magmu, ali neću...
nego ću se okrenut i otić u deželu po svoju as...još samo da smislim koju  :Razz:

----------


## tinars

htjela bih samo napomenuti da obratite pažnju na sistem za zatezanje pojaseva u sjedalici (onih unutar sjedalice) jer sam nedavno imala u rukama jednu nejeftinu kombiniranu kojoj je užasno teško zategnuti pojaseve - svaki pojas se zateže posebno, jako nespretno i teško.  A to je nešto što trebate raditi svaki puta kad dijete stavljate u auto 
Kopiram iz brošure: 


> Test jednog prsta: 
> * kako bi se spriječilo isklizavanje djeteta van pojasa prilikom sudara, trake pojasa autosjedalice *za novorođenče* trebaju biti dovoljno zategnute - između trake pojasa i bebine ključne kosti ne smije biti više prostora od debljine jednog prsta. 
> * trake pojasa autosjedalice *za malo dijete* trebaju biti dovoljno zategnute- između trake pojasa i djetetovog prsnog koša ne smije biti više prostora od debljine jednog prsta.


 Uz ovako stegnute pojaseve teško je zakopčati kopču pa je najčešće potrebno pojaseve svaki puta malo otpustiti i ponovno ih zategnuti.

Kod ove sjedalice to uopće nije lako izvesti.

----------


## Ancica

Chicco je nekad imao kombinirane. Neznam jel jos uvijek ima.

----------


## petarpan

ima. vectoricu...

----------


## tinars

ova o kojoj vam pričam je chicco i nije baš neki izbor. 
Mi isto imamo chicco, shuttle. To je stari model, kombinirana, s normalnim načinom za zatezanje pojaseva. Takve više ne proizvode.

Ova nova je nešto s "jet", ako se ne varam. Vide se te kopče na ramenom dijelu na slici, na linku iz mog posta.

----------


## petarpan

još uvijek nismo našli as i sva sreća da je zahladilo, pa i ne idemo tak puno u neke vožnje....
ono što me raspiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii totalno je neukost tvrdokorna prodavačica na dotičnom odjelu i TL-u...
I na rotoru i u king crossu su me uvjeravale da ne postoje 0/1 sjedalice, jedna je rekla da imaju ali da ih ne bih trebala okretat u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje jer će luka noge slomit ako dođe do sudara....
 :?   :Mad:

----------


## Ivke

Ja isto gledam kombinirane.
Razmišljam o Bebe Confort Iseos TT Safe Side, 0-18kg

U Osijeku je nisu imali u Zg nisam bila.

----------


## petarpan

skviki je malo gore napisala da iseos tt ide samo u smjeru vožnje, odn, ona je od 9-18, grupa 1. to nam ne dolazi u obzir...
a iseos safe side se, navodno, više tu nema za kupit.

----------


## petarpan

pa da se sad pohvalim da smo od dana današnjeg ponosni (to sad lažem jer još ne znam   :Razz:  ) vlasnici iseos safe side as...
ošli u deželu, kupili, tetka namontirala pred dućkasom , mi doma razmontirali jer nismo išli  s našim autom i sad čekamo A) da mm namontira u naš b) probnu vožnju...

----------


## Strippy

I mi imamo isti problem s AS - u "jaje" više ne stane, a za 9-18 je premala, tako da smo i mi odlučili ići na kombiniranu. Razmišljala sam o Concord Ultimax ili Bebe confort Iseos Safe side...koja je po vašem mišljenju bolja? Iskustva? Naravno da ćemo i mi morati do Slovenije jer ih kod nas nema za kupiti.   :Rolling Eyes:   petarpan, gdje su ti kupila svoju (koji dućan) i koliko si ju platila (ako se smije znati)? 
P.S. Imam još jednu kvaku - prekratki remen u Ford Fiesti ('98) i duboko se nadam da ću moći smontirati ijednu.  :?

----------


## petarpan

*strippy*, evo jučer u baby centru u brežicama...cijena joj je 187 eur - 5% popusta na cash- 20% ddv-a, pa me izašla 142 eurića

----------


## abonjeko

mislim da sam bas gledala neki dan u TL u dubrovniku tu iseos TT i mislim da je bas bila ta od 0-18, jos sam je podesavala...ali bila je plava pa sam odustala od kupnje...mislim da im je ostala jos ta jedna u ducanu!!!

----------


## abonjeko

> petarpan prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel ide onda iseos u oba smjera? jerbo sam negdje pročitala da ide samo prema naprijed...zbunj
> 
> 
> A joj... Dakle vako: ISEOS ide u oba smjera i ona je  0-18kg. ALI ona se više ne proizvodi -bar tako kažu u TL a zvala sam i Trst. Novi model je ISEOS TT koji je 9-18 kg i montira se samo prema naprijed. 
> Malo sam u bedu jer sam htjela baš tu stolicu.


skviki, (ili tko god vec)...ja ti kupim tu stolicu u dubrovniku i posaljem city expressom, a ja zauzvrat dobim one bodove na magminoj kartici!!!!

eto, ako tko zeli, ili ako kome odgovara neka se javi!!!  :Love:

----------


## Rency

Petarpan,ajd kad se smontirate u svoj auto reci koju o AS,ja sam vec luda od istrazivanja tih AS-ca pa  mi olaksaj  :Grin:  ,thx

----------


## petarpan

abonjeko, iseos tt je grupa 1 i ima je svugdje, nije baš da moraš slat iz dubrovnika   :Grin:  
al, dobro si se ti sjetila kak dobit magmine bodove hi, hi, hi...

ugl. iseos safe side, grupe 0+/1, naravski ide u oba smjera, ali je izgleda uopće više nema za kupit u HR, a vani kak je kome ostalo... ja sam zvala brežice prije nego smo išli i rezervirala si tu po koju sam i došla...jučer im je ostala još jedna...crveno-bijela...ali mi je rečeno da ih još imaju po drugim bc-ima u slo.,pa ih mogu povuć iz bilo kojeg dućana u brežice da ne jašete pitajbogakam po deželi...
haug!

----------


## Strippy

Thanks *petarpan*. A reci jesu ti dali da prvo probaš smontirati sjedalicu u auto ili si ju morala kupiti na blef? Mene fakat muče ti remeni - morala sam improvizirati produljivanje i za "jaje" (ali sad je čvrsto i nema da mrdne   :Grin:  ) jer su mi bili prekratki, pa me sve frka...  :/ 
Jer netko kupovao u Pikapolonici (SLO)?

----------


## petarpan

dali... i namontirali...
pa smo mi razmontirali jer nismo išli sa svojim autom...
plavuša i policajac...  :Laughing:

----------


## Ines

> plavuša i policajac...


umirem...  :Grin:  

super za novu sjedalicu!

----------


## abonjeko

zaista nisam znala da je to ta iseos TT koju ima svugdje za kupiti, ne bih se sada ovako crvenila  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

u biti, ja sam zaista, ali zaista zeljela pomoci jer znam kako je meni kada ocajno zelim nesto kupiti a toga ima samo u zgb-u, pa molim na sve strane da mi se to kupi...

uostalom, nije mi palo na pamet da bi se iz TL u dbk-u moglo povuci u TL u zgb-u...

ali ja sam bila totalno uvjerena da je to ta iseos safe side, jos sam je vrtila po rukama i procitala mislim bas "safe side"...

ali, mozda sam u krivu....  :Embarassed:

----------


## petarpan

ma je, kužim kak ti je...tak je i mom razmaženom zagrebačkom dupetu zlo kad nečega nema u zg, pa moram u deželu...a nisam ljubitelj dotične države...
dobro si ti vidjela, piše na tt-u isto safe side, jer ima postraničnu zaštitu...i mene zbunilo kad sam svojedobno gledala u tl-u... samo, eto, tt je grupa 1..ova kaj nije tt nego samo safe side je kombinirana..

----------


## Strippy

Evo mi rezervirali onu crvenu u Brežicama - u subotu idemo po nju!!  :D  Joj, drž'te fige da ju uspijem namontirati bez problema.   :Cekam:

----------


## Rency

evo i mi rezervirali As al zelenu ima na nijhovom sajtu,ak ne nabave tu uzet cemo crvenu,bas sam happy napokon ce se moci normalno vozit :D

----------


## Rency

> Evo mi rezervirali onu crvenu u Brežicama - u subotu idemo po nju!!  :D  Joj, drž'te fige da ju uspijem namontirati bez problema.


javi kako si zadovoljna, mi tek iduci tjedan idemo po nju tj.doci ce iduci tjedan

----------


## petarpan

ok, ovak...ja se već 2 dana mučim i natežem da ju nainstaliram u obrnutom smjeru u VW golf 3...sjedala u njemu malo idu nizbrdo..tak nekak...u smjeru vožnje se namontirava cakum pakum...
dakle, još nisam uspjela...al ne posustajem...mm je odustao, pa ordiniram ja...
mislim da ću morat napisat apel šeficama od autosjedalica da ubrzaju slijedeći pregled..

u opel zafiru ide u oba smjera kao da je rađena po njoj...

----------


## Strippy

Evo izvještaja: dakle, kupili smo AS i fenomenalna je, ALI naravno nisam ju uspjela smontirati bez mog improviziranog produžetka remena (pisala sam o tome u topicu o Chicco AS 0-13), štoviše, ne bih mogla smontirati niti jednu.   :Rolling Eyes:   Meni se čini da sad dosta dobro i čvrsto leži, ali definitivno bih otišla na Rodin pregled. Već smo bili na prvoj vožnji i Lauri se sviđa, sad je na povišenom i može gledati kroz zadnje staklo kaj se događa u "vanjskom svijetu".   :Grin:

----------


## petarpan

eto i mi konja za trku imamo  :Razz:  
namontirana, a problem nagiba na zadnjoj klupi riješen tako što smo pod klupu podmetnuli spužvu da je iznivelira... i sad se konačno može sjedit u as i naslonit bez da mu, kad zaspe, glava pada na prsa...
mali čovjek je sretan, nije više stisnut,a ruke drži na naslonima za ruke i tapka po njima...

----------


## Strippy

> eto i mi konja za trku imamo


Imamo, imamo!   :Razz:   :Laughing:  




> namontirana, a problem nagiba na zadnjoj klupi riješen tako što smo pod klupu podmetnuli spužvu da je iznivelira...


I mi smo to odmah napravili - tako smo i "jaje" podmetali.




> a ruke drži na naslonima za ruke i tapka po njima...


Ma nemreš vjerovat! I moja to radi! Ja sam se čak zaustavljala i izlazila iz auta jer sam čula neke čudne zvukove, kad ono - princeza se zabavlja i rašpa nokte i udara ritam!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ivana zg

Cure blago vama!
Ja ću izludjeti s tim kolicima i autosijedalicama,mom mužu se neke stvari ne daju objasniti,pa on samo gleda izgled kolica i sjedalica-da poludiš.

Uglavnom jedva sam ga nagovorila (on hoće Jana kolica) da ako ćemo ih uzimat uzmemo one gdje je "jaje",a ne ona sijedalica u 4 položaja.
Problem je u tome što to "jaje"izgleda tako malo da ne vjerujem da će beba(koja je još uvijek u trbuhu)moći dugo voziti u njoj.Uz to ide i košara,koja mi uopće ne treba.

nažalost kod njih je sve 3u1 i ne može se kupiti odvojeno.
Peg perego su mi skupa,Quiny se može kupiti odvojeno,ali beba u njima ne može u ležeći položaj.
Što da napravim,dragi me svaki dan tjera da kupimo kolica,a ja se stalno dvoumim,zbog AS-a??!¨!!

Ako ta kolica kupim zbog "jajeta" a beba s 3mj.više neće moći u njega,muž će me "ubiti"  :Laughing:  
Za odlazak u Sloveniju ne želi ni čuti,jedino da nagovorim seku da ide samnom.

----------


## daner

I ja bi tu AS bebe confort 0-18kg! Cure, jel mi možete napisati (ili poslati pp, ako vam je draže) kako i gdje ste ju točno rezervirali. Potražila sam Beby centar u Brežicama ali se ne snalazim baš dobro sa slovenskim. 
Hvala puno!

I da vam kaže da sam danas tražila tu AS u TL i da me prodavačica ubjeđivala da mi treba AS 9-18kg iako je mali tek 4 mj, 7,2 kg i još ni ne sjedi sam!

----------


## petarpan

*daner* poslah ti pp...

btw., TL ista stvar...indentično... samo kaj sam ja izgubila živce i nisam baš bila prepristojna...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Strippy

*ivana zg*, glede kolica ja imam Jane Slalom i oduševljena sam njima!!! Imam onu varijantu s Matrix AS i stvarno je praktična. Ja je nisam uspjela smontirati u svoj auto radi prekratkih remena,ali kod staraca u novi auto je sjela bez problema, tako da bi ti bilo najbolje da odeš do Adaxa i probaš ju smontirati u auto. Moja je non-stop u upotrebi na kolicima, prvo je bila kao košara, a sad se vozimo s podignutim naslonom tako da malena vidi van. Da ponovno kupujem kolica odlučila bih se za ista. U svakom slučaju trebaš što više pogledati/isprobati i odabrati ona koja TEBI i BEBI najbolje odgovaraju.   :Wink:

----------


## Rency

Ivana zg,mi isto imamo Jane matrix pro sve je super jedino kaj nam je sjedalica postala pre pre mala,i isto su nam bili pre kratki pojasevi,sad ju vozimo u u kolicima bez sjedalice i napokon ima mjesta,tako da ti i ja preporucam za koju god se odlucis prvo je probaj montirat u svoj auto da vidis jel sve pase,
a sto se tice nove AS danas MM ide po nju u Brezice :D

----------


## la_mama

Ivana_zg, ja mogu samo reći svoje iskustvo.
Imali smo Jane Matrix i Carrera C kolica. S Matrix-icom smo se otelili dok je nismo smontirali kako treba u polusjedeći položaj. Ujedno u tom položaju beba može biti dosta dugo jer je sjedalica dugačka. Još je jedna prednost šta onaj remen koji inače ide preko nogu kod Matrixice prolazi ispod sjedalice, pa se beba može slobodno bacakati nogicama.
U ležećem položaju (kojeg smo nažalost koristili nekoliko mjeseci) malenom se nije sviđalo i derao se non stop. Usput je kolicima pukla kočnica, pukla torba, a da sve bude bolje, vidili smo i da su mu uska  :shock: 
Puno problema, i na kraju smo prodali i Matrixicu i Carrera C kolica, i kupili Chicco Ct0.1 i Synthesis X plus autosjedalicu ima par mjeseci (usput iskoristili DM baby bonus).
Sve smo to kupovali tako da smo ga doslovce stavljali i u autosjedalice i kolica, i gledali gdje mu je najkomotnije.
Mogu reć da sam prezadovoljna i jednim i drugim. Sjedalica ima veliko jaje, stabilna je u autu, u njoj ima više mjesta oko ramena, a držim fige da u njoj izdrži do prvog rođendana. Za informaciju - maleni ima 9 mjeseci, oko 10.5 kg i 74 cm. Tako da šta se mene tiče, toplo bih preporučila Chicco Synthesis X plus autosjedalicu.

----------


## Rency

> vidili smo i da su mu uska  :shock: 
> .


da to je postao problem i kod nas,a i duzina ,
 M.se voljela  vozit u tom lezecem dok joj sve niije postalo fakat malo

----------


## petarpan

vidim da smo toliko puta nazvale brežice i tražile istu as da su je odlučili stavit u ovotjedne abc novičke   :Razz:  
valjda da sjaše nas hrvatice sa telefona i daju nam do znanja- da ,imamo ih!   :Grin:

----------


## Rency

evo i M.se vozila u svojoj novoj sjedalici,super joj je bas vidim da voli,sad napokon ima mjesta
AS pase  u ford mondeo i u seata ibizu ,bez problema se montira jedino smo jos stavili rucnik dolje pa je fiksnije,sve u svemu jako smo zadovoljni  :Yes:

----------


## Brineta

Joj cure blago vama, i ja bi tu AS bebe confort 0-18, naravno da je nigdje nema, a posto mi je Slovenija daleko(mi smo iz OS), ne znam sto da radim. Malisan mi ima 7500 i 7 i po mj. pa sad ne znam koju da kupim jer imam osjecaj da bi mi ona 0-13 kg uskoro bila premala ako ju kupim. Pa steta novaca.

----------


## petarpan

*brineta*, daj pogledaj malo po netu, možda ima u mađi...

----------


## Rency

curke jel postoji ljetna navlaka za ovu AS?

----------


## petarpan

i ja ju tražim, ali je još nisam našla, ni ovdje,ni u sloveniji, pa se sve bojim da je odgovor,nažalost, NE...

----------


## jazzmama

Evo da se pohvalimo - nabavili smo Safe side-icu u Murskoj Soboti - iliti Slo Baby center. Uzeli i frotirnu ljetnu navlaku i booster. U Brežicama ima - Zagrepčanima je to najbliže, još par komada, a možete ih i telefonski naručiti, pa dođe iz centralnog skladišta za 2-3 dana. I broj tel i boje koje se mogu odabrati ima na njihovoj stranici, a ukoliko imate želju za još neku boju - ima još par kombinacija na stranici od bebe confort-a, mogu je nabaviti!
Inače, sjedalica je suuuuuper!!!

----------

